# Finding Ceiling Joists?



## yodelking591 (Jul 29, 2008)

I am having trouble finding the ceiling joists to hang something in my children's room.  In the room next door they are exposed and are at approx. 16 inch centers.  I measured over to where they should be and drilled a small pilot hole, but can't find it.  I ended up drilling about 24 inches of pilot holes and still no luck.  

I randomly found one on the other side of the room, so I know they're there.  The ones that are exposed run east/west, so is they should run east/west in the next room????

John


----------



## latile (Jul 29, 2008)

You should think abut getting a tool like this, the are many version, some are cheaper then other, I own one cost me abut $100.00 and it dose a great job finding metal or wood behind walls or ceiling.


You can find some for as low as $20.00 that could do the job.
here is a link to one of them Stud finder
Good luck


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome YodelKing:
I have used a stud finder for several years and wouldn't take a million for it. The one Latile refered you to is a super good deal.
I like to show folks how I can scan across my chest and the sternem activates it showing there is a stud in there.
Glenn


----------



## latile (Jul 30, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> I like to show folks how I can scan across my chest and the sternem activates it showing there is a stud in there.
> Glenn



Good one


----------



## hondadrv24 (Jul 31, 2008)

I do that and my wife just laughs at me and says, "maybe when you were in high school honey but that was 6 years and 40 pounds ago."


----------

